
Paper: Sharding with Oracle Database - Anon84
http://highscalability.com/paper-sharding-oracle-database
======
mdasen
I've developed with Oracle before and it's a good database. It has its gotchas
like anything, but I respect it.

However, this presentation is all PR blather. For example, in the MySQL
Replication Limitations section, they don't even mention how Oracle does it
differently. For example, if not async replication, do you do synchronous
replication? So, when one change needs to be made, you hold everything up
until it can be replicated? You're claiming "zero-data loss capability". That
isn't possible. Let's say I insert something and before the server can even
log that it happened (yeah, logs need to be written to disk and that takes
time even if it's soooo minuscule) the server dies. Well, that's data loss.

Online updates are awesome! MySQL can be a pain sometimes. Oracle is not some
sort of magic.

~~~
wmf
_You're claiming "zero-data loss capability". That isn't possible. Let's say I
insert something and before the server can even log that it happened the
server dies. Well, that's data loss._

No, because the client should see that the transaction aborted and retry it.

